# cut out help please



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I had one like this last year. Not impossible, you just have to think outside the box. There must be a clean out at the bottom of the chimney or at least something piped into it. Run a chimney cleaning rod down through the center of the hive and attach a piece of plywood directly to the rod (no rope it needs to be solid not flexible). Cut all the comb loose (knife secured to a long handle) and pull on the rod. It will take two people of course. Once you get it near the top, you can perform the rest of the removal as normal.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Beeman, I can't picture this (maybe it is to early), the plywood is on top of the hive as you pull the rod? or on the bottom of the hive placed through the cleanout? We have cut through chimneys to remove hives & repaired the area, but from the picture it looks like the hive goes below the roof line, so it appears that option is out, and it is a lot of work On the topic of trap out is the top the only entrance & exit? That would be one big cone, or one could secure a piece of plywood on the top of the chimney, leaving a small circle/square for your trap out cone. This could also act as a base for your trap out box, but would obviously need to be secured somehow. Whatever happens, if there is not a lid/top put on the chimney with some time of screening, it will most likely be a reoccurring problem.


----------



## Outdoor N8 (Aug 7, 2015)

Beeman, that is a kernel of wisdom. Did you blow a little smoke from below, before cutting and pulling?

I have never got bees out of a chimney but I have gotten raccoons out.
Before you get in to the job- _make absolute certain the flue is CLOSED!_


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

I hope you're getting paid well, bobcharlton.


----------



## Treehopper (Dec 9, 2012)

I have a feeling (great game plan) they are not going to be a happy bunch when they reach the top!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

No smoke. It's not neccessary. Smoke in a removal situation should be a last resort.
The bottom of the hive placed through the cleanout


----------

